# How old were you?



## empericalbeauty (Sep 17, 2007)

When you got married? I am a very curious person and lately I have noticed a trend amongst youngsters getting married pretty young (Engaged and Underage, anyone?).

The way I see it I might get married later in life..or earlier...Who knows?...


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 22. Still going strong, LOL!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2007)

well I think it's weird because a lot of people on the boards are married and really young, and I don't know anyone my age in Australia who is married, except one girl who got preggers.

I went to a psychic and she said Id get married at 28, so I've got another 6 years to go I guess!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 19 the first time. Married my highschool sweetheart who really wasn't a sweetheart at all. He screwed around after 7 months of marriage. I was divorced by 20. I was 33 the second time and we were married 7 years. We divorced September last year. That time it was just 2 people who let our problems take us over until we fought all the time and he finally got physical with me. I left him that night. Now I think I'll just "live in sin" next time. I think marriage is great and I really thought I had it right the second time, but I'm still pretty bitter about it. I ended up having to pay for everything and had to give him a lot of money to get out of it and keep my house.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

I got married in March of 04 and I was 21 and a half years old




We were both young but we believed in marriage. I personally feel that if I'm good enough to live with and good enough to sleep with, I'm damn well good enough to marry! I certainly don't want to end up like most of my friends, "shacked up" with one or more kids with a man afraid of commitment, yearning for that ring!


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 20 (and a half, lol) when I got married. We've been married over 10 years now.

We got married really early, by Swedish standards. A lot of people here don't get married at all, even though they have kids and want to live together forever. My brother and his gf aren't planning to get married I think, and they have a 1-year-old boy together. It's probably to do with the "common-law" legislation here - living together isn't that different, legally, from being married.

For me, marriage isn't the ultimate sign of commitment. It does have a symbolic value, especially the wedding ceremony. But I don't think you're less commited to each other if you're not married.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 33....


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got married in july 7-7-07 i am 22 turning 23 in dec my husband is 33


----------



## Andi (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well I think it's weird because a lot of people on the boards are married and really young, and I don't know anyone my age in Australia who is married, except one girl who got preggers. samere here in Austria. I think the average age to get married is 27. ThatÂ´s why it was a huuuge deal for me to get engaged at 22, but I don`t regret a thing. (and nope most people in my family donÂ´t know that IÂ´m engaged, theyÂ´d think IÂ´m wayy too young for that)


----------



## Aprill (Sep 17, 2007)

21!!!!!!


----------



## fawp (Sep 17, 2007)

I was twenty-two and my husband was twenty-four. It was a little young for my demographic; I still had to complete my senior year in college and none of my friends were even in serious relationship but everyone supported our decision because we had always been "that couple." I mean, come on...we'd already been together for eight years! One day we decided to get an apartment together and decided that as long as we were going to be living together we wanted to go ahead and get married as well. For us it was less of a commitment issue and more of a mind set.


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 21!!!!!! Ditto!


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got married the first time a day after I turned 20.

The second time (my husband now) I was 24.


----------



## sali (Sep 17, 2007)

I got married when I was 19. My family practically disowned me when they found out. No one would talk to me and now 2 &amp; 1/2 yrs later some are barely starting to come around. It was sad. Sometimes I wish I could do it over but oh well...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 17, 2007)

wow. This is so interesting. Some of you where relatively young while others where within the average marrying age! I cant predict my future but..who knows?


----------



## susan50 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 22 my wife 21,still together 33 yrs.


----------



## Bexy (Sep 17, 2007)

My husband and I had just turned 20 when we got married. We will be celebrating 15 years of marriage the day after Christmas. We are more in love than ever and have twin 5 year old sons.


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 18, and it lasted 2 years.






(But I hope to get married again!)


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well I think it's weird because a lot of people on the boards are married and really young, and I don't know anyone my age in Australia who is married, except one girl who got preggers. I've noticed the same thing on this board. I'm surprised how many people get married at such a young age. I don't wanna sound judgemental at all about this, but I'm just used to seeing couples getting married when they're a bit older (25-30 in Finland). Here in my country it's also quite normal that couples have kids, but don't get married in a while... I have some friends like this. 
Anyway, although I'm single now I don't think I'd like to marry at a young age...marriage is not the first thing on my mind at this age.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 24, and we're still married... Been together since right before my 21st birthday, and John said I have an "eternity to deal with him." LOL!


----------



## Annia (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll be 25 in January and i am not married yet.


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was 21 when we get married.


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm surprised there are so many people who got married in their late teens/early 20s, but hearing about people who married so young and whose marriages are still intact makes me smile



It gives me hope for my own relationship, I guess. I've been with my boyfriend since I was 16 and he was 18... just over 3 years now. We're great together, and everyone says how they can see our happiness....

But my mom's been dropping hints about us getting engaged/married soon. That's likely because she just wants me to move out, and our families are religious, so moving in with someone is a no-no unless you're married. My mom was also 19 when she met my dad, engaged at 20 and married at 22. They have, judging by what I've seen of my friends parents and such, an excellent marriage. They have been married for 23 years. I have never heard them raise their voices at each other. Ever. They do not argue, they work things out as amicably as possible. To me, it's an encouragement and proof that marriage can work, despite the monumental divorce rate and all the things I hear about people in unhappy/abusive/dysfunctional marriages.

At first I had feelings of warm fuzzies when thinking about marrying my guy, but the more I think about it the more nervous it makes me. I mean, I'm only 19, he's 21, and we were pretty much each others first everything... but I can't imagine him not being in my life. Everyone pretty much assumes that we're going to marry each other. His [rather large] family considers me part of their family already, they love me to bits. Everything is great, it seems like there are so many things on our side... but I still worry about and doubt our relationship and its potential for longevity.

I keep telling myself that I don't have to worry about it right now, we're still young... but I'm an obsessive worrier, so yeah. Wow, I totally just hijacked this thread. This is a topic that has taken up far too much of my thinking time lately, LOL.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2007)

well i think its natural to be worried about that, I mean supposedly this is someone with whom you will live/love forever. That's a fairly big call!

not to mention, I cant stop thinking about it as creating a new family, and if that is the case, it's like, hmm, is my bf as good as my current family? shouldn't he be better? IS he better?

it goes around and around, LOL.

its not really possible for me and the boy at the moment anyway. We both are still in uni, we dont have stable jobs, and want to move overseas when we graduate. I cant wait though



hopefully it'll happen!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 17, 2007)

Im 37 and never been married ,maybe some day if not its all good


----------



## princessmich (Sep 18, 2007)

Got married at 20


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 18, 2007)

i got married actually this year and i am 24


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm 25 with no guy in sight. lol.

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif samere here in Austria. I think the average age to get married is 27. ThatÂ´s why it was a huuuge deal for me to get engaged at 22, but I don`t regret a thing. (and nope most people in my family donÂ´t know that IÂ´m engaged, theyÂ´d think IÂ´m wayy too young for that) They really don't know??? Wow! I guess in the US engaged at 22 is no big deal, though...


----------



## Ricci (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats impossible....

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 25 with no guy in sight. lol.


They really don't know??? Wow! I guess in the US engaged at 22 is no big deal, though...


----------



## daer0n (Sep 18, 2007)

got married at the age of 27


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got married in March of 04 and I was 21 and a half years old



We were both young but we believed in marriage. I personally feel that if I'm good enough to live with and good enough to sleep with, I'm damn well good enough to marry! I certainly don't want to end up like most of my friends, "shacked up" with one or more kids with a man afraid of commitment, yearning for that ring! Here here!




I myself was also 21, hubby 22. However, we were at a place in life that most people get to at 24/25 or even later, and I was blessed to meet my husband at the age I did.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kisska3000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got married actually this year and i am 24 CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

i have been with my guy 4 years. and just got married. sept 1. im 20. and i am HAPPY. i love him to death. we are highschool sweathearts.

i dont think there is any such thing as too young. i think your hear decides when to fall in love ..... not you... if you choose.. then its not love

although. i do believe.. to allow yourself some time. to get over the hunnymoon stage that every couple has.. i dont believe to just go ge4t married.. cause you feel like its the thing to do cause you love each other .. give it time..


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 18, 2007)

I was 23, my husband was 24. We had our daughter when I was 25. In retrospect, I wish we would have waited til we were older. And definitely until we had both finished college. That's one of the biggest regrets I have.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

the average age to get married in Israel is 27, I'll be 22 in January and i am not married yet but I want to get married when I'll be 24 and my boyfriend will be 25


----------



## Rockfairy (Sep 18, 2007)

My husband and I were both 22. We've been married for 14 years now. We were together for 5 years before we got married and we were living together already. I think I was actually the older than any of my siblings when they married.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 23, 2007)

Well Ill be 18 in a week, my bf is 19, we've been together a year and a half now. He wasnt a very mature guy when I met him, but everyone that knows me finds me to be extremely mature for my age. All the people I hang out with regularly are 20-24 years old. Well I think over time my serious commitment ideas have rubbed off alot on my bf



. A couple months ago he asked me to marry him, now he didnt buy me a ring or anything, but he was really serious and nervous about asking me, and he said he really was going to buy me a ring soon, he wants to really be my fiance.

I know we are young, but we both have talked through monumental fights, and made it through happy, like at points where most people our age would call it quits, we never have. And I know this may sound dumb, but he told me one night not too long ago that it feels like we are meant to be together, and I had to admit I kind of feel the same. I get that feeling with him, but Id always been too afraid to admit it lol.

All the time we talk about how when we both got ok jobs we will have our own place, and how it will be, and if we live together and it works out, we should get married, and when we are 30 start a family lol. Now its years and years away so who knows what will happen, but I find it really comforting we really are right on the same page no matter what.

Id hate to get married more than once, Id be way too scared to give it another chance lol so I will wait until everything feels perfect, until we have more years of being together, until I know that we can live together happily. And he completly agrees with me, so I really do hope it works out with us, and I really have a feeling it will. Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 23, 2007)

My husband and I got married when we were 21. We are still happily married.


----------



## Solimar (Sep 23, 2007)

I just got engaged in August, and I am 20. When I marry, I will be 21. The average age in the US is something like 26-27 for women.

Young marriage is so looked down upon today, or so it seems...yet the people who look down on it have parents who probably married when they were 18 or 19. The fact that "that was then, this is now" really doesn't matter worth a crap -- marriage is marriage if it's 1940 or 3000.

My friends grand parents got married 3 days after meeting face to face after WWII, and were married until she died. They were 19.

My fiance's parents got married at 19 and have been married nearly 30 years now.

My parents got married when my mom was 26 and my dad was 28...he filed for divorce 15 years in, and again 18 years in. They were divorced after 19 years of marriage.

50/50 shot, and I'm willing to take my chances.


----------



## BlueLagoon (Sep 26, 2007)

I got married at the age 21 and my husband is 2 years younger than me...





So we are married 1 year...still very good...and we are together 4 years...

Yes..maybe it is too young but I dont care...we just love each other and its more important than age....


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 26, 2007)

i was 20 just a week shy of 21, just celebrated my 9 yr anniversary in aug and very happy




marriage is not a walk in the park it take s a lot of work but well worth it!!


----------



## utmostrose (Sep 30, 2007)

I got married almost 2 and a half years ago at 21 and we are still together. My hubby is 5-6 years my senior, so I think it helps to bring a bit of matuirty to the relationship


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 30, 2007)

I got married when i was 18..... 3 months b/f i graduated. we will celebrate our 9 yr. anniversery this next march! We were together for 5 years b/f that. we both moved here in the eighth grade and have never left each others side. I love him soo much! Now we have a 2 1/2 son and i couldnt ask for more.... maybe a little girl! lol!!!!!!


----------



## jaybe (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm 38 and still not married even though I've been with my SO since age 20. There are a lots of reasons we haven't married. We are not religious, family problems, he was in college until age 25 then it took him a long time to get a permanent job. I sometimes wonder how things might have been different if I'd married my previous bf. I'd probably have grown-up kids by now, like some of my friends.

I don't think age matters as long as you're sure you're marrying the right person. Age doesn't always bring wisdom and certainly doesn't give you the ability to predict the future. My friend got married at 20 and had 4 kids right away, one after the other. She is very happy and is now looking to get herself a career.


----------



## DizzyCow (Oct 3, 2007)

i will be married when im 21. i will know my husband a year when we are married


----------



## Somegirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I was 17. It will be 6 years in November. We were together 2 years before we got married. I will beat the crap out of my daughter if she tries to get married so young.


----------



## Sonia_K (Oct 3, 2007)

I got married when I was 20 and my hubby was 26, we've been married 8 years now.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 3, 2007)

I got married when I was 23 and we're still going strong after four years...and we've been together for seven years.

Though, a lot of my friends are just getting married now and hardly any have kids.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Somegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was 17. It will be 6 years in November. We were together 2 years before we got married. I will beat the crap out of my daughter if she tries to get married so young. lmao! my mom got married at 16 and is sooo against me getting married soon! i'm 20.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 4, 2007)

First time 18--don't do it. Second time 28---no comment. LOL


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 4, 2007)

I met my husband in July and we were married in October. I was 17 and he was 21, that was almost 23 yrs ago. Our anniversary is on the 17th... woo hoo


----------



## DizzyCow (Oct 4, 2007)

you all say dont get married young.

first of all when you say young do you mean teens or early twenties. and second question WHY? just curious..


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DizzyCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you all say dont get married young.first of all when you say young do you mean teens or early twenties. and second question WHY? just curious..

who's all?


----------



## DizzyCow (Oct 5, 2007)

ok not all but most. or people in general its all i ever hear. dont marry young


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Oct 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DizzyCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok not all but most. or people in general its all i ever hear. dont marry young Maybe because it can be hard work and the people who say this maybe wish they had married a bit later and lived crazy for a while longer. Did that make sense? LOL
We got hitched when I was 29, he was 31. He has been married before, though we were high school sweeties before he did that lol. We have an 8 month old bub and our anniversary is on the 8th!


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 31, 2007)

I married when I was 23. Now am 32 and still with the same wonderful guy. We dated for 3.5 years before we got married. We have a lot of people who get married much younger but it is usually the preg situation. Though I don't think that is a reason to marry.


----------



## jellobird (Oct 31, 2007)

22...and divorced by 26! (He was 33 and had been married once - if only I had consulted with his ex-wife before I made THAT mistake)


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 31, 2007)

well, in my community, when the girl hits her puberty, 2-3 yrs later she should get married!Same thing happened to my mum, n sis.Both got married at the age of 17...N me?Nahhhhh i was too rebellious again young marriages, I wanted to do my degree and now im going on 26..which my mum feels its kinda late not getiting hitched yet plus no girls in my family history has gotten unattached till this age..lolz!

Well, I told her, the right time will come when the right person comes..


----------



## Lelenn (Oct 31, 2007)

I just hope I'm married with children before 30.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lelenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just hope I'm married with children before 30. How old are you now?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2007)

I married my wonderful hubby almost 2 years ago when I was 31


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 31, 2007)

I was 33.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 31, 2007)

holy cow you guys were all so young!!! I'm 38 and NEVER been married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what am I doing wrong LOL


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 3, 2007)

I was 21, my soulmate was 22. I am a widow after 33 years of marriage, my spouse died five years ago.I have two children and four grandchildren. I would love to marry again, but the prospects at my age ( 59 ) are slim.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was 21, my soulmate was 22. I am a widow after 33 years of marriage, my spouse died five years ago.I have two children and four grandchildren. I would love to marry again, but the prospects at my age ( 59 ) are slim. never say never, darling!


----------



## Lelenn (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How old are you now? I'm 20.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif never say never, darling! Thank You so much for your kind wishes. It has been five years since my husband's death I have had one date which did not go well. The man was a racist. He said that he didn't now that I was African - American ( I have a very light complexion and live in a racially mixed area ). That date was almost two years ago. I LOVE the very kind thoughts. Beyonce Welch - I feel so alone.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif holy cow you guys were all so young!!! I'm 38 and NEVER been married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!what am I doing wrong LOL

lol, I'm totally on the same pg with you! Marriage is such a touchy subject...yet the last thing that's on my mind atm. I'm 24 and I don't see any prospects of marriage...least not anytime soon within the next 5+ yrs or possibly 10 yrs! (Then again, I might change my mind on that later) I've come to a point in my life where I have dated almost any guy out there possible and yet I'm not satisfied. Maybe I didn't find my soul mate yet *shrugs* wherever he is, it's certainly not in this country! lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank You so much for your kind wishes. It has been five years since my husband's death I have had one date which did not go well. The man was a racist. He said that he didn't now that I was African - American ( I have a very light complexion and live in a racially mixed area ). That date was almost two years ago. I LOVE the very kind thoughts. Beyonce Welch - I feel so alone. awww, ::hugs::..thats so ignorant. You dont need that kind of man in your life. My boyfriend's mother got re-married at the age of 53. so its never too late.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awww, ::hugs::..thats so ignorant. You dont need that kind of man in your life. My boyfriend's mother got re-married at the age of 53. so its never too late. I LOVE YOU ! YOU WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY PRAYERS &amp; THOUGHTS. Beyonce


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 4, 2007)

I was just shy of 26 and my wife was 26. We have been married 32 years and still very much in love. My son will be married just before his 26th birthday and his wife will be 21 and a half.


----------



## mrembo (Nov 6, 2007)

I was 27 and in April it will be our 2nd anniversary.


----------



## anisia (Nov 7, 2007)

I lost it about 8 months ago and I just turned 21


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *anisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lost it about 8 months ago and I just turned 21 did you read the question? lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif did you read the question? lol LMAO..
Oh my..i dont think i have laughed this hard before..

Lol...ha..ha


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *anisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lost it about 8 months ago and I just turned 21 huh?!?!



LMAO i got married when i was 17 and 4 months old and my husband was 18. we started dating when i had just turned 16. January will be our 4 year anniversary and our 3 years married anniversary as well


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 13, 2007)

uh, I was twenty five. we had a long engagement and three wonderful years together but we ruined it by actually getting married and stopped getting along so I need to divorce. The romantic in me will NOT die, I still congradulate people who get engaged but I never want to marry. Again. Ever. I like having my OWN stuff and being accountable only to my g**damn self but that's a whole nother thread...

BTW

your quote is priceless, i don't think all women are like that...don't like to see the rest of us happy.... but I dumped all my girl friends but like one because they kept causing problems in a relationship that was going to sh** anyhow...what hubs and i had in chemistry we may have lacked in character, he could never keep his mind made up on anything but we had amazing connection and mind blowing sex the whole time couldn't keep our hands off one another and my ""friends"" hated it IMHO because they couldn't find the same with their mate/s.


----------



## SamBam (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the average age to get married in Israel is 27, I'll be 22 in January and i am not married yet but I want to get married when I'll be 24 and my boyfriend will be 25 Really 27? I never knew that, I have been living in Israel for a while regardless to what my flag says lol. 
I'm 22 and a half just got married this year on April 21st a week after my b-day in Vancouver. my husband is 25 and a half, we met when I was 20 and a half and got married a year and a half later after being engaged for 4 months.


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 26, 2007)

My boyfriend and I are not married, but if my parents and his parents had their way, we would be... at least in the next year or so. I don't think it's realistic at all [i'm almost 20, he's 21], even though we have been together 3 and a half years, with almost zero issues and no fighting. I want to at least finish high school [i need 10 more credits], and maybe even most of college [if I even get that far] first. By that time, I'll be 24 or so. I think I'd be okay with marriage at that age, but not any time soon!

My boyfriend's oldest brother was married when he and his girlfriend were just about to turn 20, less than a year after they met. Crazy. His next brother just got married in June, he is 25 and his wife is 22.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 26, 2007)

I am almost 20 and will be getting married next year, so I will be 21, and so will he. We have a beautiful 2 yo. They are the loves of my life!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 27, 2007)

I was 18, I'm 20 now, we don't have kids yet. And I met him 3 years ago. Our last few months sucked, but everything is awesome now.

I wouldn't have gotten married so early, but I'm the homebody type, I don't love going out every weekend and drinking my a** off, if I did, I'd probably just have bf's instead of a long term relationship. Not that that is wrong, I'm just too lazy for it, I'd rather drink at home with him and our friends. He's the same way so it worked out good.


----------



## amanda1210 (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pinkgirl84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just got married in july 7-7-07 i am 22 turning 23 in dec my husband is 33 I HATE you! jk Since I was 16 I said I wanna get married on 7/7/07(so that my bf at that time wouldnt forget our wedding date) which means i woulda got married at 21 but nope it didnt happen cuz my bf thinks hes not financially set yet, i was sooooo bitter that day and hated everone who got married on "my" wedding day.


----------



## pomie (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't married yet.

Now I'm 22 years old.

And I will marry before 25 years old because my parents are so old

and they want to see me marry.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 28, 2007)

First marriage to high school sweetheart at 19--lasted 2 years. Second marriage I was 30 and we'll just leave that alone.


----------



## Nadeshda (Dec 29, 2007)

My bf and I have been together for 5 years (we started dating when I was 16 and he was 17 and a half) and marriage is nowhere near in our plans. We do want to get married, but we're both in University, I still have got 2 years of school left, plus having a permanent job in my field, saving up money... it's not happening in the next 5 years. And honestly, even if we were finantially independent right now, I don't know if I could be married right now... I'm 21, I still feel like a kid, even thought I'm not immature... I think this feeling is mostly due to my culture; like in other European countries, people marry in their late 20's, it's just not usual to be married so soon. Also, taking in consideration that people's goals and expectations for their lives, as well as their values, dramatically change up until they're 25, I think it's better to wait. I don't mind waiting; we have a great relationship, we've only fought like twice since we've been together (and that was during the first two years) because we talk when we disagree on something. We support eachother, we joke and tease one another, we respect and trust eachother and have a very healthy dynamic in between us. We agree on pretty much everything when it concerns living together (finances, chores...), raising our (future) children... So, I don't mind waiting because I know he will be the one waiting for me down the aisle.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 25 and I'm not married. It really wasn't until my current guy that I even started considering marriage. We talk about it A LOT and it's likely we'll at least go through the ceremony (we both have bad debt so we feel it's best to fix that issue before we get the law involved). I am, kinda sorta considering suggesting getting engaged on our next anniversary (feb 4th!) but..... I'm a bit scared to suggest the idea. Give him a bit of alcohol and he'll spend the entire night ranting on about how badly he wants to marry me.

I know the average age of marriage is 25 for women, 27 for men. A LOT of friends have been getting married the past few years. We're actually one of the rare couples that hasn't taken the jump yet, but we've been together the longest.

I got engaged when I was 21 but thankfully called it off 3 weeks later. That guy should really be removed from the face of this earth to save women the trouble of dealing with him.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in Sweden and the average age for getting married is 31.9 years for women and 34.5 for men! I'm 32 and not yet married so I guess I'm a little overaged even here...


----------



## speedy (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm getting married in May this year and I'll be 34.


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was 17 and he was 20. It was Oct. 8th, 2004. I had been with him since I was 14... We were high school sweethearts and then he moved away and we had about 6 months of a long-distance relationship. It worked out really well and we were both totally faithful. Then, we got married and everything went south. We were arguing when we weren't working and then he started talking on the phone a lot to my "best friend"... Didn't bother me so much because of the fact that his "best friend" was married to her and they had a child together... LoL Well, on July 3rd, 2005, we split up (I thought he was having an affair) and we filed for divorce in December of 2006. We tried to work it out several times, but it just didn't happen. Oh, and he wasn't having an affair when I left, but he did end up with her as soon as I left! Behind his "best friend's" back.

I am now in a steady relationship, living "in sin"... My ex is living "in sin" with his girlfriend now, too. Not my ex-best friend... who is trying to work it out with her husband &amp; now has 3 children.

I hope to get married again, but not for a while! I will probably be 22-24 when I remarry.


----------



## Annia (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be 25 in 10 days and I am not married yet. Do you think Jane Austen would call me a spinster?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 9, 2008)

My mum got married- 16 yrs ol'

My 3 aunts- 15, 16 and 16ol' itselves!

My elder sister - 17 yrs ol'

Now my turn - I just got engaged last december and going to getting married this August..and Im 27



( where my mom thinks all this while I was under an evil spell coz i didnt get hitched bfore this lolz!) Worst, they even seeked few religious medians help to see if there's anything wrong with my luck goshhh lolz!


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was 23. I turned 24 on our honeymoon. Marriage is awesome. I prayed for my husband when I was 20 yrs old (and was sure of what I knew I wanted in a man). He came when I was 23. Every single little thing that I asked for.....and more.....is in this man. We are so in love and so happy. I can see us lasting till death, hopefully. He's such a good husband and father. i'm blessed.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 12, 2008)

Weird i just got finished talking about that...i have a friend who got engaged when she was 18 WTF is going on its pissing me off that my friends are getting married or engaged im to young for that phase in life!!!!!!!!I think it takes a really strong couple that is willing to make changes and compromise


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

I was married at 24 divorced at 29. My first husband turned out to be an ass. We have a Daughter together who is the best thing in my life. I am remarried, 5 years to an incredible man and very happy!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 12, 2008)

I was 25 and my hubby was 29 and we got married a year and a half ago!!


----------



## clarebear86 (Jan 17, 2008)

im 22 and my fella proposed last oct... i think i'll wait till im about 24 n hes 27 b4 we get married already been together 4 yrs


----------

